# Theoretical situation here...



## cameron_highlander (28 Feb 2007)

Lets say, *theoretically*, that an officer cadet in ROTP was basically fed up with university. Fed up with the profs, course content, the focus on regurgitation rather then education, essentially....fed up with the joke that is a Bachelor of Arts degree at a university. 

Lets say that said officer cadet still wished to serve in the CF but did not want to continue on for another 2 years at school and not as an officer. 

Could said officer cadet 'remuster' (for lack of a better word) to an NCM trade without having to release and reapply? This officer cadet has completed BMQ/IAP/BOTP/SLT (so no trade/element specific training yet). He realises that this is not a usual occurence, but stranger exceptions have been made. 

Or is this officer cadet shyte outta luck and should stop complaining, take his free degree, have more confidence in his leadership abilities and play the hand he dealt himself?

I'm looking at our resident recruiters for an answer (it's actually a serious question).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Mar 2007)

Holy crap,....you need a night at the 'Shakes".


----------



## tree hugger (1 Mar 2007)

I'm not a recruiter, but I'll try to give some insight...

I've heard of an ROTP-er who quit school but still had to make up his time that he owed.  (what is it? 2 months for every month of school they paid for?...) 

So they got stuck doing joe jobs until they paid back their time.  

Theoretically, why don't you just finish up your degree or switch to business or something (assuming you can get a good deal on transfer credits)....

If you quit all together, you are basically throwing away a free education.  If you were to quit university, and decided to go back, you will realize what a sweet deal you had.  Hypothetically.


----------



## Bane (1 Mar 2007)

I am also not a recruiter, but thought i'd add in my 2 cents as I am in a similar situation. 
Consider just doing a regular B.A. only 1 more year and then you are finished.  Also, there are some fantastic correspondence courses from many universities and 1st and 2nd year credits are pretty easy to transfer. If you only need 5 more classes, that should take you 2-3 years by distance ed. ( Maybe a move into the CEOTP program is possible)
I must say that I agree with tree hugger that swtiching programs would be better than quitting.  I'm sure you've likely thought of these things...but like I said, just my 2 cents.


----------



## SupersonicMax (2 Mar 2007)

People have done it and it is possible.  Talk to the BPSO!

Max


----------



## Remius (2 Mar 2007)

Recruiters can't help you with this.  Talk to a PSO or your ULO.  This is an internal matter.


----------



## cp140tech (2 Mar 2007)

I know of one person who did a few years of an engineering program at RMC, he was going AERE; he decided it wasn't for him and was able to switch into an NCM air trade, ACS.  I have no idea how he went about it;  his time was credited towards Cpl, and he seemed very satisfied with his choice.  Good luck.


----------



## DVessey (4 Mar 2007)

cp140tech said:
			
		

> I know of one person who did a few years of an engineering program at RMC, he was going AERE; he decided it wasn't for him and was able to switch into an NCM air trade, ACS.  I have no idea how he went about it;  his time was credited towards Cpl, and he seemed very satisfied with his choice.  Good luck.



I ran into someone in Alert last summer who did exactly that.
It is possible, but I don't personally know the mechanics of it.

This is also why people should avoid arts degrees  (surprised no one got that in already...)


----------



## garb811 (6 Mar 2007)

This issue is covered here: NDHQ INSTRUCTION ADM (PER) 14/77 4508-1 (ADM(Per)) OFFICERS ON SUBSIDIZED UNIVERSITY COURSES CEASED TRAINING .


----------

